

Key GOES-13 Weather Satellite Goes Dark - molecule
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/capital-weather-gang/post/key-goes-13-weather-satellite-goes-dark/2012/09/24/e4b71492-0664-11e2-a10c-fa5a255a9258_blog.html

======
anigbrowl
I'm glad that we can move another one into place, but the fact that we can't
do any physical work on this is an example of the opportunity cost of retiring
the Shuttle.

